# Timmy from Lassie



## SeaBreeze (Jul 9, 2013)

Many of us grew up watching the TV show Lassie, with Jon Provost as Timmy. He's 63 years old now, and here's a bit about him and Lassie...








By Steve Dale, June 21, 2013 at 9:01 am 








Jon Provost and his Lassie family back in the day 
Jon Provost was about to participate in a special event in his honor at the Chicago Museum of Broadcast Communications when I asked, "What if you fell into a well on your way from the airport to the museum?" The now 63-year-old actor, who played Timmy on TV's popular "Lassie," politely chuckled, though he's likely been asked that question every day of his life.

Read full story here: http://www.chicagonow.com/steve-dal...es-story-jon-provost-isnt-falling-into-a-well


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 9, 2013)

Awwww..I loved Lassie. So much so that as an adult I had two collies.  They are very high maintenance dogs though, and neither one ever saved me from any mistakes I made...

Too bad they can't make any wholesome kids programs like this one anymore.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 10, 2013)

I loved that show!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 10, 2013)

I loved watching it too, especially since I had no dog or cat as a child.


----------

